# Ice control offered Cleveland Oh.



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Currently taking orders for salt/ice control services to be provided by us to other snowplow contractors in Cleveland area,why burden yourself with expensive bagged salt we have bulk salt application capabilities competitively priced for worry free service contact [email protected]


----------

